# A thread shut down



## bennielou (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep, it got pretty heated.  I don't think I'm "all that" but I had a disagreement with someone who thought that they knew better.  Maybe they did.
But it really makes me think about how I spend my time.  Normally I post to get CC from other pros, talk about the economy, etc.
I have also posted (at least I hope so) helpful tips for photographers who are just starting out.
But in all honesty I probably should be focusing on my jobs, and not on what happens in these forums.  For years I have tried to help, but maybe that is not the most important thing.
So anyhoo, I love all the friends I met, all the great photography I have seen, and all the wonderful ideas I got from you all.
I am really happy this forum is here.  If you listen, it will help you.
Many Hugs to you all!
Cindy


----------



## rallysman (Apr 15, 2010)

Later. 
With the attitude you threw at the other person I would be embarrassed too.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, done.  Carry on.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, he was right.


Look, I'm going to give it to you straight. I can only recall seeing two sets from you, the wedding and the engagement in question. While I see you are a "Pro" by title, I also see that a vast majority of members here can recreate those same results, if not surpass, and be consistent with it.
Your attitude came off as if we should know you from Time Magazine covers from your last trip to the middle east. You snapped on him, and my perception was you had a "holier then thou" attitude. Nothing wrong with that from time to time, we all have bad days, I just wouldn't make a habit of it.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 15, 2010)

Man that was a fun read. 

If you were as good as you seem to think you are (and I make no judgement on it whatsoever) you probably...

1. Might _share_ your images, but probably would not ask for C&C on them
2. Wouldn't get all offended if someone else made some disparaging remarks about them
3. Wouldn't start rattling off prices at people
4. Wouldn't name drop
5. Wouldn't put someone else down to elevate yourself

etc.

The best photographers I have seen kinda just chuckle at situations like this, thank the person who gave some comments for taking the time, and move on with their lives. They know they're good and that's all that matters.

Anyway, whatever... if you're good, maybe you're good... if nothing else maybe you just need more internal confidence in your own skills and abilities. I dunno.

Seriously, I'm not making ANY kind of judgement here.  Well... I am... but I ain't sayin' what it is.


----------



## usayit (Apr 15, 2010)

manaheim said:


> Man that was a fun read.



Yup.. I got through it too...  I've seen better contribution to the forum (and photography) from students...

Why do people go drama queen when they leave?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 15, 2010)

****....what did I miss!!!!!????? Someone explainz!


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok....just got informed.......haven't read it through completely....but by the first post only....I feel the need to correct some things.
_
Seriously?
Yes, I shot down on them. She feels that she is "fat". She is not._

*uhhh......are you kidding me? That ***** is faaaaat. 40-50 lbs overweight, easily.*

_Joints are a PPA rule, which in some people's mind, is the "old way". I  cut through joints all the time._

*Really? You need to name drop PPA to address the joint issue? 
* 
_Yes, the location was meaningful, but full of distractions. It was a  very small park surrounded by cars, traffic, and buildings. You have to  do what you have to do as a pro._

*LOL*



_Did I charge? Yes. Thier package is over $7,000._

*I hope that was taken with a Phase One then. Damn ripoff for the greatly exposed faces. /sarcasm Michael Jackson and some bleach could have a less white picture. I'm against metering....but you are in desperate need of one.*

_Have I seen your work around?  I see that you are a student.  Are you  studying photography?  Do you have a studio?  I'm only asking because I  am wondering why the "hate mail" when all you have are posts about  travel on bags...... 		_

*Douchy-esque finish. I kinda like it. Not going to lie.*


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 15, 2010)

usayit said:


> Why do people go drama queen when they leave?



She did that last time too didn't she?  

Cindy, I'm not saying this just to add salt to a wound, but I've been around a while and knew your work when you were elsa and now bennielou.  When you came back, there was a noticeable drop in quality from your previous work.  I can't put my finger on it, but it's like you quit caring about the quality.  You used to post a crapload of images and everyone showed a lot of care in the PP as well obviously as the image preparation and image itself.  This last stuff you've been posting over the past month or so pails in comparison.  There is a lot of stuff that you've either overlooked, or saw before you hit the shutter and just didn't care.  

I know you couldn't care less, but the swan song was really in poor taste.  Don't post images and then cry when you get honest feedback.  It doesn't matter if one making critique is Bambi Cantrell or Joe Sixpack.  Honest feedback is honest feedback.  Don't get your nose out of line when someone is a straight shooter with you, especially with the latest stuff you've been turning out.


----------



## Overread (Apr 15, 2010)

Johnboy2978 said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people go drama queen when they leave?
> ...



Not exactly - I did a search and reminded myself of what happened last time - there were a few rant/argument threads there were locked and are still viewable to members around the same time as her banning from the site before. However her removal was the result (in part or full) of the content of a thread that was removed from public view very quickly so only a few people got a look in to what caused it - it was not the result of the other locked (and viewable) threads directly though previous behavour might have been part of the moderators choice at the time.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Forums are so communist.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

Meh...the poses WERE lacking.  This from a "pro"?  Can't take constructive criticism eh? I guess she would feel different if the same criticisms came from a pro?? Please.....


----------



## Misfitlimp (Apr 16, 2010)

wow. thats all I have to say.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a new question for you...

Have you asked if you can show the photos you have taken to other people?
If no, what do you think would happen if these people found out?


----------



## jackieclayton (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Ok....just got informed.......haven't read it through completely....but by the first post only....I feel the need to correct some things.
> _
> Seriously?
> Yes, I shot down on them. She feels that she is "fat". She is not._
> ...



agree with you on EVERYTHING...well said burns!  :thumbup:


----------



## artoledo (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn what happened? I know I am not a veteran here but it seems like some $hit went down.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry all.  I had a bad day, and got ticked off.  Too much work and stress and I apologize for my outbursts.

I also apologize to Josh.  I know he was just trying to help.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

Can we please go back to being the fun & friendly forum that we used to be?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Sorry all.  I had a bad day, and got ticked off.  Too much work and stress and I apologize for my outbursts.
> 
> I also apologize to Josh.  I know he was just trying to help.


Just take a couple of deep breathes! No need to get upset over someones comments, especially when they werent even out to be mean. 

Art isnt something that can be taught with techniques and a vocabulary. It's something that comes from within. If everyone shot the exact same way then photography would not be exciting. not everyone will love your photos and thats okay.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Mike,
Yes. 
I took a beating yesterday and was told in no uncertain terms that I suck, have gone downhill, can't light, pose stupidly, and am full of crap, and anyone with a cell cam could do better. And I should be sued by every lawyer on the planet. Whew! That is a big blow to the ego and makes me kinda want to hang my cameras up.

I guess I had it coming.

Anyhoo...........I apologize for going rouge. Bad day.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Hi Mike,
> Yes.
> I took a beating yesterday and was told in no uncertain terms that I suck, have gone downhill, can't light, pose stupidly, and am full of crap, and anyone will a cell cam could do better.  And I should be sued by every lawyer on the planet. Whew!  That is a big blow to the ego and makes me kinda want to hang my cameras up.
> 
> ...


dont hang up your cameras, just review and learn! should make you want to strive even more!!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all. I had a bad day, and got ticked off. Too much work and stress and I apologize for my outbursts.
> ...


 

And that is all I am trying to do.  Make my clients happy, and be happy with my own little quirky art form.  It's not something for everyone, especially photographers, but it has it's own little fan base and it's a bit different, and that is why I continue to work.  I have a nice clientelle that comes to me for this certain kind of thing.  Does everyone want it?  I wish!  LOL.    But no, it's a small select group of folks, and I enjoy what I do.
Normally, I really don't mind CC, and actually like it.  It helps me learn.  I just tweaked out yesterday because the comment hit me as being hateful.  I over reacted to it, and I shouldn't have.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mike,
> ...


 
You are a sweetie.  Thank you for brightening my morning.  I'll keep listening, and hopefully keep learning.
Thanks.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have no clue what happened, and I wont ask for a rehash. 
I will say this: 
Having migrated over from another forum that was shall I say beyond snobbish, I can attest to having someone beat me up over a consept they did not understand. then I got piled on by the other members for days. 
Words of advice:  IT ISNT THE END OF THE WORLD! Take a chill pill relax and have a home brew! Life goes on, and in a week, youll be laughing about it!  So grab a stout and enjoy some smoke weed whilst chatting with the local Wizard!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Hi Mike,
> Yes.
> I took a beating yesterday and was told in no uncertain terms that I suck, have gone downhill, can't light, pose stupidly, and am full of crap, and anyone with a cell cam could do better. And I should be sued by every lawyer on the planet. Whew! That is a big blow to the ego and makes me kinda want to hang my cameras up.
> 
> ...


We posted at the same time.  My comment was directed at all the posters who appeared to be 'jumping on'.  I actually closed this thread as I didn't see it going anywhere positive, but I re-opened it when I saw that you had come back today with good intentions.


----------



## usayit (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Forums are so communist.



As with almost all private entities including corporations...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Soocom1 said:


> I have no clue what happened, and I wont ask for a rehash.
> I will say this:
> Having migrated over from another forum that was shall I say beyond snobbish, I can attest to having someone beat me up over a consept they did not understand. then I got piled on by the other members for days.
> Words of advice: IT ISNT THE END OF THE WORLD! Take a chill pill relax and have a home brew! Life goes on, and in a week, youll be laughing about it! So grab a stout and enjoy some smoke weed whilst chatting with the local Wizard!


 

Heehee Soocom. The last thing I need when I am in a pissy mood is alcohol or pot. Ok, maybe pot would chill me out, but I'm an old lady almost so that still is probably not a good idea. 

Thanks though!!!!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mike,
> ...


 
Thank you for reopening it Mike.  I do indeed have only good intentions.  Yes, I can be a major pain in the a$$ and I defend the work I do, probably to a fault.
And yes, the dogpile started and continued to grow until it got to the point that I was crying my eyes out.
But in all fairness, I was a bit too proud yesterday, and even more defensive, so I guess I had it coming.
Anyhoo, thank you for trying to defend me by bringing things to a halt.  I really appreciate that.  You are a wonderful guy.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually not pot.. I dont do marajuana.. I was actually refurring to pipe weed. (tobbacco).. but hey..

(got into my hobbit mode)


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

Soocom1 said:


> Actually not pot.. I dont do marajuana.. I was actually refurring to pipe weed. (tobbacco).. but hey..
> 
> (got into my hobbit mode)


 nice!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

Haven't seen the shut down thread and won't go look for it because I know we all have bad days. I certainly do and I'm sure surprised I haven't yet heard from the powers that be telling me to cool it or even ban me...

Bad days can be here on the forum or they can happen on a job day. So, yes, the photos you posted may not be up to par. In your defense I have to say that as an ex-pro and soon to be one again, I understand not having a good day every day. After all, that is why I left photography before.

I stopped liking what I was producing and I was lucky enough to be financially secure enough to just quit. But not everyone can do that so that some photographers will have ups and downs in their work. Amateurs, and let's be honest that is most members here, don't know what it's like to do photo day in, day out. It is easy to require constant perfection when you don't have to live with the idea.

It is also easy to forget something that has been said here a number of times. The business of photo is business first, photo second. Not to say that if your skill set leaves a lot to be desired, you will be in business long but, OMG, it happens often enough. I am not the best photog out there, far from it, but I'm good enough and I'm especially good at business...

Experienced photogs here are often treated as snobs, so be it. I find most of your advice valid and if only one person learns from it, that's not so bad. One person learning from mine makes me happy enough. The rest doesn't bother me much. I have been at the art and photo game long enough to know better than to let it get to me.

Take a few deep breaths, step away from the job if you need to and if you can, and come back refreshed. I would share my hippo skin with you but that is something you have to develop for yourself


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Haven't seen the shut down thread and won't go look for it because I know we all have bad days. I certainly do and I'm sure surprised I haven't yet heard from the powers that be telling me to cool it or even ban me...
> 
> Bad days can be here on the forum or they can happen on a job day. So, yes, the photos you posted may not be up to par. In your defense I have to say that as an ex-pro and soon to be one again, I understand not having a good day every day. After all, that is why I left photography before.
> 
> ...


 
Cloud,
Can I say how much I love you right now?  You have known me for years. You also totally "get me".

And your work is brilliant, so you keep it up.  Promise me.

Yes, that gets to me sometimes.  It seems that when you are successful, you become a punching bag.  Everyone in the world can do better.

Not saying that I am in this caliber, but I've seen people totally rip Gary Fong, David Beckstead, Ray Prevost, and Yervont.  Ripped to shreds.  And why is that?

I  mean, my God, yesterday, it was like I was the suckiest photographer ever to hit the planet.  I mean, I cried my eyes out.  I was ripped to shreds.  By people who take photos of their cats and their kids.  I was totally demoralized.

But I will admit that I was a bit too proud and defensive yesterday. I didn't need to go there.

And I shouldn't have.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I would share my hippo skin with you
> ...


 

But that is a downfall sometimes.  If you defend your work, you are a jerk who can't take crit.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

Being ripped to shreds is common in the business but that doesn't mean we can all take it the way we should. You're a pro and you reacted badly so, can you imagine what a newbie who hasn't yet developed the thick skin feels when ripped to shreds?

If there is one thing to learn from this it is to not just rip a photo to shreds but to explain why... Not that it won't hurt but at least there will be something to learn from.

And, tbh, some people will never develop the thick skin. An uncle of mine resisted showing his work until he was in his 60s, finally agreed to be in a show in his small town, was ripped to shreds by a local critic (who although not all wrong wasn't very good) and, that was the end of his painting... 

I like his work and I'm proud of the works of his that I have but he just couldn't take the criticism and should never have shown.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Light Meter. Just saying.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Being ripped to shreds is common in the business but that doesn't mean we can all take it the way we should. You're a pro and you reacted badly so, can you imagine what a newbie who hasn't yet developed the thick skin feels when ripped to shreds?
> 
> If there is one thing to learn from this it is to not just rip a photo to shreds but to explain why... Not that it won't hurt but at least there will be something to learn from.
> 
> ...


 
Wow Cloud.  Much to think about. But as always you are right.
I TRY to give good, workable CC.
I'm sorry about your Uncle.  I would have liked to seen his work.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Light Meter. Just saying.


 

Ok, you are on my last nerve. I have tried very hard to ignore you, but here you go:

I teach lighting.

Have a field day with that.

I also didn't fail to notice that you have no website. You continue to diss my work, but you have no work of your own. Can you give real CC or are you just on this forum to make yourself feel big.

If you want to give lighting CC, then give it. Give me your setups and specs. You are all about meters (and by the way I have one) and tell me all about your settings.

You are annoying to the enth degree.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> But that is a downfall sometimes.  If you defend your work, you are a jerk who can't take crit.



Actually, I never defend my work. I've been turned down by plenty of potential customers and galleries, I just move on to the next one. The reason for me is very simple: do I want to work for someone or be represented by a gallery that doesn't like my work? No. Not really.

And, yes, I've heard plenty of time that I'm lucky if I can walk away from some jobs but there is no luck involved. A big part of it is the way I live which, is very simply. I don't have a house full of all the latest gadgets, etc so I don't need a huge income. It's a life choice.

I prefer to be able to not have to take every job or to worry about not getting some. It works for me but, to each his/her own.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread is like an episode of Intervention I saw.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Light Meter. Just saying.
> ...



Take a deep breath and ignore...


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

ALL of us in this industry have egos ... there's no two ways about that ... some are bigger than others (personally, mine is gigantic) - some of us deserve those big egos because our work is ACTUALLY good; some of us have big egos because we think our work is good and defend our belief by tearing apart work that IS GOOD (know what I am saying here) ... the images I've seen from Cindy lead me to believe that she IS good. 

When we perceive our work, our heart and souls, is being attacked, torn apart, or other wise told isn't what we think it is we automatically get defensive.  ALL criticism should be looked with merit - are we so good that we should ever stop learning?  I think that there is an acceptable way, and a non-acceptable way to critique someone's work so that the creator doesn't feel attacked; because once put on the defensive our message will NEVER be heard by the receiver.

I read the thread, I think that there were many errors in the communication in that thread.  I am not going to place blame on anyone ... I am going to say that I think that, within a forum setting, we all need to choose our words carefully as we don't have other clues (body language, inflection of voice, etc.) to pick up on to get the meaning of the sender's message.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Light Meter. Just saying.
> ...



I'm 20 and I'm published. I'm no professional by far, but photography is my main source of income. I give such sophomoric post because I feel that you went way over the line, even if you had a bad day. It doesn't matter. I'm not all about meters, if you know how to properly expose you don't need one. So just take your medicine. I'll forget soon. 

Here: Fernando Gonzalez Photography




c.cloudwalker said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...



+1 You are giving great advice sir.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> This thread is like an episode of Intervention I saw.


 Deleted some really aweful comments. 

But anyway, carry on.  Be free to share all your lighting suggestions to  me any moment.  Tell me how it's done my friend.  I know you have the solution.  Tell me how I could have done things better lighting wise.  I really want to know.  Please share.

All you have to do is to tell me how you could have handled it better.  Specs would be nice too.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
Wow, just wow.  Would you mind sharing your work?  I'd just love to know this often published master while we are talking.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> But that is a downfall sometimes. If you defend your work, you are a jerk who can't take crit.


 
Not taking one side or another on the issue previously. Just a suggestion or two. Probably not even worth a penny.

Use the *Ignore* feature of this site. Works wonders! Probably a few have me blocked as well, as a while ago I fell into the same trap and tried to argue with a person (wasn't even over my work but an opinion I expressed). Eventually that person was banned but I still got it from both sides becasue I keep replying to defend my position. So got it from the individual and his supporters. And from the people who supported me but just wanted it to stop. In the end it didn't matter anyway. 

Doesn't matter what 1,000 people behind a computer screen thinks. What matters is if your doing it as a profession and its paying the bills consistantly. And *YOUR* clients are happy. Doesn't matter if I or anyone else on here is happy with them. Everyone has their own style or someone's they are trying to emulate because they like it. Why worry about their style? If you don't like their comments but still just want to say something. Just say "thank you for your imput, I will take it under advisement". Basically it gets the same message across and your not wasting time trying to make your point that really wont solve anything!

Getting worked up over a forum is not worth it.

Sit back, relax, grab the B&H catalog, and have one on me.

Cheers


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...




It's....uhhh...right there.....it's a link....you have to kinda click on it.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> ALL of us in this industry have egos ... there's no two ways about that ... some are bigger than others (personally, mine is gigantic) - some of us deserve those big egos because our work is ACTUALLY good; some of us have big egos because we think our work is good and defend our belief by tearing apart work that IS GOOD (know what I am saying here) ... the images I've seen from Cindy lead me to believe that she IS good.
> 
> When we perceive our work, our heart and souls, is being attacked, torn apart, or other wise told isn't what we think it is we automatically get defensive. ALL criticism should be looked with merit - are we so good that we should ever stop learning? I think that there is an acceptable way, and a non-acceptable way to critique someone's work so that the creator doesn't feel attacked; because once put on the defensive our message will NEVER be heard by the receiver.
> 
> I read the thread, I think that there were many errors in the communication in that thread. I am not going to place blame on anyone ... I am going to say that I think that, within a forum setting, we all need to choose our words carefully as we don't have other clues (body language, inflection of voice, etc.) to pick up on to get the meaning of the sender's message.


 

Wow.  Ok, I am crying again.  You touched my heart.  Thank you.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like an episode of Intervention I saw.
> ...



Too many pictures to critique....but if you posted one...I could give you all my useless knowledge....from lighting, composition, and photoshop. I'd love to.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

benhasajeep said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > But that is a downfall sometimes. If you defend your work, you are a jerk who can't take crit.
> ...


 
You are super sweet Ben.  I love your outlook and you are 100 percent right.  Many happy years to you, My friend!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
You know what? Go for it. I have 6 years of photos on here. I haven't seen ONE of yours by the way. But you are the expert, so tell me how it's done. This, I want to see. Just give me one of your photos. Just one. And I'm still waiting on you to tell me specs on lighting.
Just saying.

Ok, now I'm gonna breathe! LOL


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw your website.....some beautiful pictures. It's obvious you know how to light and photograph people. Just...idk what happened with those other pictures. Maybe it was the photoshop?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...



This will be the second time I post the link, I'll make it bigger this time




www.fernandog.com


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

Burns' stuff is good too ... looks classic "commercial" ... under controlled environmental conditions (I have to admit though, I left the site because it was taking too long to load for my liking so I didn't see all of it) ... 

Aren't we all here to learn from one another?  Can't we all bring something to the table that is a benefit to everyone here?  If the "pros" can't get along HOW IN THE WORLD should we expect the newbies to do so ... this is the type of bickering I would expect to see in the beginner's forum ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> Burns' stuff is good too ... looks classic "commercial" ... under controlled environmental conditions (I have to admit though, I left the site because it was taking too long to load for my liking so I didn't see all of it) ...
> 
> Aren't we all here to learn from one another?  Can't we all bring something to the table that is a benefit to everyone here?  If the "pros" can't get along HOW IN THE WORLD should we expect the newbies to do so ... this is the type of bickering I would expect to see in the beginner's forum ...



Sorry, lol...flash sucks. BUt anyways.....I'm an asshole at heart to begin with, and it really bothered me how she dug into the other person like that.

Now, I am playing nice. I'm trying to get along. I already said that her pictures on her website look fine. Just the pictures in that thread....I THOUGHT....were horrible.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

lol at the 3 mods viewing the thread.
burnws6,  *Arch*

, benhasajeep,  bennielou,  *Big Mike*

, DTG, *KmH*

, *LaFoto*

, Soocom1


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I saw your website.....some beautiful pictures. It's obvious you know how to light and photograph people. Just...idk what happened with those other pictures. Maybe it was the photoshop?


 
Thank you. On the first photo I posted, I had used an action that brightened things a whole lot. I like to give a variety to the couples. They are always shown photos OOC as well as tweaks. They chose this photo (the first one) as the enlargement.


----------



## Arch (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> lol at the 3 mods viewing the thread.
> burnws6,  *Arch*
> 
> , benhasajeep,  bennielou,  *Big Mike*
> ...



.. and one of those Mods gave you an infraction this morning, so you know to play nice now right?!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
Just went to your site, and I have to admit, it's pretty darn fantastic.  You are in your 20's really?  Wow, I can say you trashed me way back then.  

Anyhoo, great stuff.  Really awesome.


----------



## DTG (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...

Why can;t we all just get along?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> Burns' stuff is good too ... looks classic "commercial" ... under controlled environmental conditions (I have to admit though, I left the site because it was taking too long to load for my liking so I didn't see all of it) ...
> 
> Aren't we all here to learn from one another? Can't we all bring something to the table that is a benefit to everyone here? If the "pros" can't get along HOW IN THE WORLD should we expect the newbies to do so ... this is the type of bickering I would expect to see in the beginner's forum ...


 

I really love his stuff too as hard as it is to say.  Very great work.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

DTG said:


> Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...
> 
> Why can;t we all just get along?


 
Stick around girlfriend.  It's ok.  I promise.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

*shooing the mods away*

Get outta here you three ... there's nothing to see here ... it's ok!!  We're behaving :badangel: ...

it's ok ... I'm a hockey referee ... I can handle it.   Nothing's going to get outta hand in here.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

DTG said:


> Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...
> 
> Why can;t we all just get along?



We can!  Just some egos being bruised right now ... sometimes we just are really good at putting the "DIS" in dysfunctional ... but most of the time we DO GET BACK TO "FUNCTIONAL" .... it's just a bad day in here.

From one New Englander to another ... stick around, it's worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

It's all good.  We are starting to make nicey nicey.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Burns.  I certainly admire your work.  It is beyond beautiful. 
Yes, it may have been an off day.  I did one shoot for them already because they said they wanted PJ stuff, but then they decided they wanted traditional.
So I tried to adapt.  Trad is not my strong point.
Anyhoo, thank you for sharing your wonderful site.  I'm a fan.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 16, 2010)

DTG said:


> Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...
> 
> Why can;t we all just get along?


 
I was guilty of it.  Pride gets hurt, defences come up, things are said, some intentionally incite.  It's like we are all married.  

I just want to get to the make up part.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Arch said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > lol at the 3 mods viewing the thread.
> ...


yes....although I must admit I get really turned in when I receive infractions. Its like a forum masochist fantasy. kidding.


bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...



Thank you. Like I said....I saw your website and the pictures there are excellent. Just the way things were said and the circumstance of everything including your epic melt down made for a cluster **** of comebacks. I honestly jumped on for the comedic value because I truly find this forum to be hilarious sometimes.



DTG said:


> Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...
> 
> Why can;t we all just get along?



Listen newb. A normal family is a dysfunctional one. Can't you see that Benni chick and I are about to hook up to alleviate all this sexual tension?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

benhasajeep said:


> DTG said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...I'm a newbie here and this does not feel like a warm and cozy place for me - and it's not just this thread either...
> ...


 

Really, right?


You know Burns is all bent out of shape about what I said yesterday in anger. He is not wrong to feel that way. And I admit, I was an a$$. Full out. 
I picked on someone who didn't have the time I have put in. I bashed a new person to the biz. I was wrong.
So I get why Burns is upset with me. Normally, I try to help people starting out. I'm the biggest cheerleader ever. But not yesterday. I was stressed out and pissed off and Josh's post just hit me in the wrong way.

Despite what was expressed in the massive dogpile yesterday, I am proud of my work, and yes I defend it, maybe to a fault. Maybe I should listen more, and speak less.

But in my defense, I'm pretty used to trolls as well. People who just bash people on the internet. It's sometimes hard to figure out who is trying to help, and who is just a pest.

Anyhoo, again, I apologise.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 

You know enough to express your opinion.  
Actually, the reason I did that, was because it was asked for.
Anyhoo, I thank you.  You are a kind heart.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Hey Burns.  I certainly admire your work.  It is beyond beautiful.
> Yes, it may have been an off day.  I did one shoot for them already because they said they wanted PJ stuff, but then they decided they wanted traditional.
> So I tried to adapt.  Trad is not my strong point.
> Anyhoo, thank you for sharing your wonderful site.  I'm a fan.



Awwee look at this.....I love u too u little psycho. Lol


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Listen newb. A normal family is a dysfunctional one. Can't you see that Benni chick and I are about to hook up to alleviate all this sexual tension?





On that note, someone needs to lock this thread ... otherwise I am going to start handing out game misconducts!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 

Oh $hit with the sexual tention stuff.  Ok, that is hysterical.  You made me cry earlier, and now I am cracking up.  It's all good to be dysfuntional.  See?

Yeah, I had one of my moments to be sure.  Epic?  Not sure about that.  You should have seen me a year ago when I was really a tyrant.

Can we kiss and make up?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



your kinda hot. Hi.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Burns. I certainly admire your work. It is beyond beautiful.
> ...


 
I love you too, B$tch Master.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Arch said:
> ...



Depends....how old are you?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

hahaha this thread has definitely turned around!!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 I'm old.
But still adorable.
But also very much taken by a really hot older man.
Sorry.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Can we kiss and make up?


 
Now we are getting somewhere.  :hug::

I will leave out the inuendo and all my other normal off topic gags out   (to the relief of others).  Just had to put in a little bit though.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> hahaha this thread has definitely turned around!!


Just compensating for the high levels of estrogen that was used with a little 20 year old testosterone.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


.......and there goes my erection.

I guess a handshake will suffice.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha this thread has definitely turned around!!
> ...


 

Ok what the heck is going on with the Camel Toe thing?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
MORE than suffice.  I have kids your age. Ewwww. Yuck. But I'm sure you are hot to teenagers.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was about to whip out my 70-200mm too....what a shame


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I was about to whip out my 70-200mm too....what a shame


 

Ok, damn you are crazy.  But in a good way.
Again, a fan.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

What a great thread. Now back to universal free health care.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 16, 2010)

...and these are the days of our lives....


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> I'm old ... I have kids your age ... Ewwww. Yuck.



You're not old ... old would be having GRANDKIDS his age ...


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I was about to whip out my 70-200mm too....what a shame



:lmao: nice ... 

there's a 70-300 f/4 joke here ... or a 400 f/2.8 ... but I'm just going to let it go ... :mrgreen:


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I'm old ... I have kids your age ... Ewwww. Yuck.
> ...



Now that's hot! When I know I can break your clavicle with one thrust....talk about a sense of empowerment!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

How nutso is this thread?  I'm the first to admit it.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to whip out my 70-200mm too....what a shame
> ...



I'd strike back with a 70-300 has bad distortion and has lens creep whilst if you have a prime 400....well....you know what they say....after 4 hours...go seek medical help. Lol


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > I'm old ... I have kids your age ... Ewwww. Yuck.
> ...


 
I have 5 young granbabies.  But there is still something really creepy about 20 year old hopped up men.  Even when they are really talented.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
Haha.  You TOTALLY didn't say that.  Me thinks you need to lay off the viagra.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

oh no ... I can't wait to see what happens next ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



I'm hung like a tic-tac.....wanna freshen your breath?


This thread is going nowhere....fast.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

God damn husbands screwing everything up. I'm post menopausal....I'm married....bla bla ....all excuses.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

"Honey, make sure the kids are out of the room!"


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > ... husbands *do* tend to put a damper on things for the single guy on the prowl ...
> ...


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Wanna share your popcorn with me? :mrgreen:



Ok, but as long as your husband, and my wife, don't mind if our hands accidentally touch in the bag ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone spare me a good macro lens? I need to impress erection86


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

haha wow burn has got some sexual tension built up all over the place


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna share your popcorn with me? :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread goes to prove that world peace can ultimately be solved with sexual innuendo.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> God damn husbands screwing everything up. I'm post menopausal....I'm married....bla bla ....all excuses.


 

Holy $hit, you did not just say that.  LOL.  
First of all I am not menopausal, and secondly, I am married, happily, to a stone cold fox.  Um yeah!

What you young guys don't yet get is older guys are very VERY exciting to ladies.  Always. 

The younger guys need to stick with teenages who can "appreciate" there 70-200s.

LOL


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> This thread goes to prove that world peace can ultimately be solved with sexual innuendo.


"when you feel like going to war with someone, go to the bathroom first and touch yourself. if that doesnt help then get a partner."


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > God damn husbands screwing everything up. I'm post menopausal....I'm married....bla bla ....all excuses.
> ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

*offering bag to rose*

way this thread is going I need to go dig up Orvel Redenbaucher and have him get me some popcorn ... I could be here a while.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
HAHA.  That was a bit evil, huh?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> haha wow burn has got some sexual tension built up all over the place



Its a front. I have a nagging girlfriend that impedes me from enjoying life to extent imaginable. Now, Benni, before you ask for proof....there is some pictures of her on here.


But on this forum I am an immature and extremely sophomoric horny 20 year old. Rightfully so. Look at the **** I have to deal with.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> ... First of all I am not menopausal ...



Then how could you even consider yourself old?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


yea thanks for making me feel bad about myself


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > haha wow burn has got some sexual tension built up all over the place
> ...


 
Ok, you are cracking me up.  Not only are you a talent with a camera, you are quite the wordsmith as well.

I have no doubt that you attract very beautiful women.  (teenagers. 

My, you have a big lens there!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > ... First of all I am not menopausal ...
> ...


 
I'm not.   For photography I'm old.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


pictures know no age


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone spare me a good macro lens? I need to impress erection86
> ...


 
Oh my!  I'm gonna leave this to the two of you.

Anyhoo, I'm glad we all kissed and made up, even if I'm old and he's on viagra.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

wait -  Forty is the new "sexy" right?  Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > LBPhotog said:
> ...


 

Tell that to the 20 year old brides.  Thank God for the moms!


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> ... First of all I am not menopausal ...



I know. I said post. Reading glasses granny. Put em on. Lol 

This is fun.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> wait - Forty is the new "sexy" right? Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...


 
According to the hubster, Yes.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


studio > bedroom


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > ... First of all I am not menopausal ...
> ...


 
Actually, I have the peepers on.  I can't see crap without them.  Thank God for diopters!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > wait -  Forty is the new "sexy" right?  Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...
> ...



after being in this thread, i read that completely wrong


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > wait - Forty is the new "sexy" right? Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...
> ...


 
Oh Holy crap!


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > wait -  Forty is the new "sexy" right?  Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...
> ...



After 3 knee surgeries for a simultaneous tear of my ACL and MCL I limp A LOT ... and there are days where I pop so many pain killers Dr. House advises me to slow down ... not a British accent, but I can pull an Irish brogue out of no where ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually Bennie I'm a quadriplegic burn victim. Thankfully I can still use other organs to take pictures.....and type. If we get 20 pages out of this thread I'll post a picture of myself.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Hey... PASS THAT POPCORN LAPHOTO!



it's LB ... gawd hope you don't yell out the wrong name other places too! :lmao:


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > wait -  Forty is the new "sexy" right?  Oh, sorry, I'll just continue to lurk ...
> ...


Hahaha YES! And we slowly discover what eroses fantasy is.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Actually Bennie I'm a quadriplegic burn victim. Thankfully I can still use other organs to take pictures.....and type. If we get 20 pages out of this thread I'll post a picture of myself.


 
Oh.  My.  God.

You are too funny.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > LBPhotog said:
> ...





erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



hahahahaha


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



You should take the "Male approach" to this issue ... why do you think we call you all "honey, baby, sweety, darling" ....


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cesspool of ****ed up photographers we have here.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> hahahaha... I do.   :mrgreen:  Although at this point, I better know what my husband's name is.



it's KEVIN right ... ? *LOL*


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > What a cesspool of ****ed up photographers we have here.
> ...


no joke, it went from a high tension forum to a 

"sometimes i call my husband roger in bed" type of place


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

I just caught Arch lurking again.....hey arch! Why don't you bring that big wrench of yours in here and have a little moderated fun!


^that was a reach. I know. But I went there.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> yeah... something with a K... or was it a C??? :scratch:



Nice!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

man you guys are really distracting, its taken me an hour and a half to edit 6 photos for work


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > ^that was a reach. I know. But I went there.
> ...



Stop digging so deep in the bag, I told you I have a wife and I'm not going to go all Justin Timberlake here ...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I just caught Arch lurking again.....hey arch! Why don't you bring that big wrench of yours in here and have a little moderated fun!
> 
> 
> ^that was a reach. I know. But I went there.


 
Now give Arch a break.  He's very cool.  I think the mods are pretty happy now that we aren't launching nukes at one another.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

it's a LOVE FEST NOW!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


women are so freaking greedy


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> man you guys are really distracting, its taken me an hour and a half to edit 6 photos for work


 

No kidding.  I haven't done one photo today.  I see this giant stack of folders, but here I am talking to Mr. Burns about menapause.

:greenpbl:


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> it's a LOVE FEST NOW!




whos going to take the pictures?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> it's a LOVE FEST NOW!


 
Just like bickering family, right?  At the end of the day, we can usually get over our differences.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

*SCRAPE *is a word I NEVER want to hear ...


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

erose86 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > ^that was a reach. I know. But I went there.
> ...



As self depricating as I am.... I doubt it.  



bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught Arch lurking again.....hey arch! Why don't you bring that big wrench of yours in here and have a little moderated fun!
> ...


I know....just busting his big dangly balls. All in good fun.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > it's a LOVE FEST NOW!
> ...


since im so new here, my first impression of you wasnt so great. but then you cooled off and collected yourself and i gained a new found respect for you since you didnt keep dragging it out :hug::


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW Big Group hug!! :hug:

OK, I have to bouce for a while ... nobody kill anyone while I'm gone ...


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> AWWWWWW Big Group hug!! :hug:
> 
> OK, I have to bouce for a while ... nobody kill anyone while I'm gone ...


i dont think you have to worry about anyone killing anyone

now if someone randomly gets pregnant and the kid doesnt look like the father then......

 have a good weekend man


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > LBPhotog said:
> ...



Don't get used to it Mr positive.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


im okay with fighting, this isnt my first forum


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good cuz I have a ***** fest quota to fill


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


 

Oh come on Burns.  I'm really the nice sort.  We all have a bad day, and sometimes someone just ticks you off and sends you over the edge.  They hit that "button". And when that collides with a bad day....well just let me say it can lead to embarrassment.
Ok, maybe not "everyone" has those days, but I did.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > LBPhotog said:
> ...


 

Oh.  I'm so sorry my first impression was the bad kind.   It's really not what this forum is about at all.

I'm been on many forums, some that I even pay to be on, but in all truthfullness, this has always been my favorite one.  Maybe because I first posted on this forum.  Maybe it's all the friends and great advice I got over the years.  I'm not really sure why.

But at any rate, I am so sorry that I put a foul taste in your mouth when you first got here.  I was a bad representation of what this site is about.

I hope you stick around for a long time.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Good cuz I have a ***** fest quota to fill


 

You will have to keep up with me, my friend.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just trying to keep the controversy going. Threads die if they're all feel good.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Just trying to keep the controversy going. Threads die if they're all feel good.


 

Ok then Burns.  You suck.  Your lighting sucks.  Your 70-200 sucks.  You couldn't shoot yourself out of a paper bag.

How's that?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


ill be here for a long time, there seems to be a large amount of knowledge around here. and looking at everyones photos inspires me to go take some more, and buy more equipment, but thats the hard part


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying to keep the controversy going. Threads die if they're all feel good.
> ...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww, dang it.  Even in jest I can't say that.  You are actually pretty awesome.

But you still suck bigtime.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump because I want the thread can go to 20 pages so Burn can show himself


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Good cuz I have a ***** fest quota to fill
> ...



Au contraire mi amor..... I bet you've never been perma banned before? Do that....come back..and then we will talk. Lol 


^i do not admit any of the above. Everything is alleged.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > dom yo said:
> ...


 
You don't have to buy a lot of crap.  Just get a decent camera.  The lenses are what matters.  Get a few basics, use the sun as your light source, and you are good to go.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

ghpham said:


> Bump because I want the thread can go to 20 pages so Burn can show himself


 what a lurker


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying to keep the controversy going. Threads die if they're all feel good.
> ...



Throw a little incest joke in there and your solid.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


i need to post a thread of pictures ive taken, maybe that will be my weekend project. I'm definitely getting there, but I feel like I've out grown my little canon xti pretty quick. i really really really want a wideangle lens.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


i bet you and your sister bathe together


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
How funny that you should ask?

Actually I was "banned for life".  But now I am the kinder/sweeter girl.  I'm really trying to be nice and respect this site.  I have my moments.  I am an outspoken Biatch for sure.  But I'm still trying to respect this website.

I won't get into "I'm the baddest biatch in town contest" with you.  You win.:greenpbl:

I run a tightrope between defending what I do, and actually listening to good crit.

So I guess, now we can talk.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
Ok, you diddle your little sister.
Done?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

ghpham said:


> Bump because I want the thread can go to 20 pages so Burn can show himself


show my big nub of a torso?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> ghpham said:
> 
> 
> > Bump because I want the thread can go to 20 pages so Burn can show himself
> ...


haha you must have either an AWESOME or an UGLY gf to stay with you


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm saying yes.  Nub and all.  Show yourself.   I'll personally bump this thread myself until it reaches 20 pages.  We aren't all that far off you know.  So get that well lit photo ready.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...



Lmfao hahahaha whoa there yes yes you're good hahaha 

****ing classic


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> ghpham said:
> 
> 
> > Bump because I want the thread can go to 20 pages so Burn can show himself
> ...


 
Just sitting back and enjoying the luv fest


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
I do what I can......


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll have to use the medium format hassle for this one....I want you guys to really see the detail on my cauterized shoulder nubs.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> I'll have to use the medium format hassle for this one....I want you guys to really see the detail on my cauterized shoulder nubs.


 

Oh Jesus you name dropping Medium Format fool.....We are not worthy.
But I still want to see the nub.  I swear I will keep this thread going on for infinity just to see it.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

We are up to 14 pages now.  Only 6 more to to before nubville.  Anyone else counting down?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nubville on fox 5pm central...I could pitch 2 seasons to a producer. That's a hit show you just came up with Benni. A town full of quads that slowly die...because you can't do **** with nubs.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Nubville on fox 5pm central...I could pitch 2 seasons to a producer. That's a hit show you just came up with Benni. A town full of quads that slowly die...because you can't do **** with nubs.


 

So true Burns. Not #hit I can do with nubs.
But a deal is a deal. 20 pages and you show the nubs. No more hiding behind the shadows my friend.

Actually, I bet your are pretty cute.

Just saying.

Besides you cant shoot and diddle your little sister.  Just so we are clear


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

so who do i give my number to so i can receive a text when exciting things are going down on this forum


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> so who do i give my number to so i can receive a text when exciting things are going down on this forum



I'm saying! I'm lucky I dropped in when this **** had just started. I don't visit daily because its hard to sift through the "nikon or canon" threads. I want a heads up so I can help stir the pot


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

And when you shoot that self portrait, make sure you take out the camel toe.  That way it will be awesome.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > so who do i give my number to so i can receive a text when exciting things are going down on this forum
> ...


 for the past two days i didnt think anyone on this forum was down for some fun


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> And when you shoot that self portrait, make sure you take out the camel toe.  That way it will be awesome.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Nubville on fox 5pm central...I could pitch 2 seasons to a producer. That's a hit show you just came up with Benni. A town full of quads that slowly die...because you can't do **** with nubs.
> ...



A promise is a promise. And I deliver. Unlike your exposure.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > so who do i give my number to so i can receive a text when exciting things are going down on this forum
> ...


 
No kidding.
And don't forget every person on the planet wants to tell you how much you suck.
Ummmm, have they ever done this?  Hey, it doesn't matter, right?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > burnws6 said:
> ...


 
Ok, you F'r. Granted your exposure is good, but it's not MY good. LOL.

But it's passable. For a studio shoot. 

You know I am just messing with you right?

BTW, I will save you a seat at one of my lighting classes. LOL


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, I just re read the first few pages of this thread and it has me crying all over again.  
There was some good stuff there, and some really mean hateful stuff.  I mean, really hateful.
Anyhoo, I guess I am going to boohoo now.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Wow, I just re read the first few pages of this thread and it has me crying all over again.
> There was some good stuff there, and some really mean hateful stuff.  I mean, really hateful.
> Anyhoo, I guess I am going to boohoo now.


its easy to be mean to someone when you cant see their face, i bet no one who said anything mean could actually say those things to people they dont know


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...



yes captain obvious. My sarcasm radar is well calibrated thank you.



bennielou said:


> Wow, I just re read the first few pages of this thread and it has me crying all over again.
> There was some good stuff there, and some really mean hateful stuff.  I mean, really hateful.
> Anyhoo, I guess I am going to boohoo now.



tissue for your issue?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey benni.....by the way.....what software you use for post processing..? photoshop?


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol...I bet it stays at 16.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Hey benni.....by the way.....what software you use for post processing..? photoshop?


 
Yes, pass the tissue.  
Um,yes photoshop, lightroom and a host of actions. The one you dislikethe most is Boutwell's, Technicolor dream world no glow.

I gave them one without it, but the couple preferred this one.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Tissue for your issue. I'll have to remember that. And don't get cocky.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey benni.....by the way.....what software you use for post processing..? photoshop?
> ...



PM sent



bennielou said:


> Tissue for your issue. I'll have to remember that. And don't get cocky.



lol I'll get cocky if I want. You get to collect social security, I get to be cocky. We're even.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Wow, I just re read the first few pages of this thread and it has me crying all over again.
> There was some good stuff there, and some really mean hateful stuff. I mean, really hateful.
> Anyhoo, I guess I am going to boohoo now.


 
alrighty then.  PM me your addy and I'll send you a bucket.  Wouldn't wanna flood your house now would we??


----------



## Overread (Apr 16, 2010)

I am now totally confused 

you are all insane I say!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 16, 2010)

Overread said:


> I am now totally confused
> 
> you are all insane I say!


 
Ummmm......I Agree.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

SpeedTrap said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I am now totally confused
> ...



Shut Up.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well....I'm off to the other coast of Florida. Going to have a great weekend in Miami I'll probably only recall by videos and pictures. So if it gets to 20 pages, ya'll will have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 16, 2010)

This is not a thread.. Its just 16 pages of people quoting each other..


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

Formatted said:


> This is not a thread.. Its just 16 pages of people quoting each other..


 
quoted for giggles


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG....................


This thing has turned from a nazi hate fest into a Woodstock love fest. Fooking disgusting if you ask me.

Now, do we have any volunteers to pick up the garbage?


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm not touching ANYTHING in this room ... it's a mess and I'm not sure what that puddle *pointing a finger across the room* over there is ... :er:


----------



## ghpham (Apr 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> OMG....................
> 
> 
> This thing has turned from a nazi hate fest into a Woodstock love fest. Fooking disgusting if you ask me.
> ...


 

got a pair of gloves??


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 17, 2010)

bennielou said:


> I  mean, my God, yesterday, it was like I was the suckiest photographer ever to hit the planet.  I mean, I cried my eyes out.  I was ripped to shreds.  By people who take photos of their cats and their kids.  I was totally demoralized.


:roll:
:roll:
:roll:


----------

